# 2008 Costume Thread



## Fenirus

*Does anyone?*

What is everyone going to be this halloween and does anyone on here live in Va?


----------



## Hauntiholik

With the big night less than 200 days away, has anyone worked out their 2008 costume yet?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Oh, I just love this subject! 

I'm knocking around a couple of ideas:

1) A witch, with a laced bodice and interesting sleeves, kind of Renaissance/gypsy-ish.

2) A knockoff of the curtain rod dress from Carol Brunett's spoof on _Gone with the Wind_

3) A mermaid

4) Some sort of creepy ghost from the aristocracy... fits in with a party at the manor type thing (always a bonus when I can utilize Mr. W .

Of course, this could change depending upon what strikes my mood closer to the day, and what fabric I decide to work with.


----------



## eanderso13

I got these wicked-cool gloves on clearance at a Halloween store last year...I think they were called "Gangly gloves" or something...they have "fingers" that are about a foot long, if not more and are very creepy looking. I was thinking of buildig a costume around those, maybe getting some stilts, making an unrealistically-long tailcoat, and maybe going for a circus/formal masquerade/vulture skeleton theme....or is that too common.


----------



## skeletonowl

I'm gonna be The Crimson Ghost who is most noticed as the Misfits mascot.
I'm sewing my own red hooded robe thing and getting the mask online. I might go ahead and wear my skeleton costume under it so I can "Flash" people my bones haha


----------



## dubbax3

I'm thinking of building a huge ass grim reaper costume. Yes old grim isnt the most exciting fella around but did I mention huge? I plan on making it banraku style.


----------



## zombienanny67

mrs. lovett and my guy will be sweeney todd himself. we are moving the wedding back from august to halloween for a halloween wedding so our costumes will be custom made from the first seamstress who agrees to the project...im psyched!!


----------



## Uruk-Hai

I'm going as a zombie again but will have a new mask this year. I'm getting Necrosis by Fearscape Studios for my birthday. Sweet!! Take a look...

http://www.gatheringofdarkness.com/fearscapestudios/store.html


----------



## Bloodhound

^--- That is sweet. I may go with a creature reacher from my buddy Jeff @ Frighteners Entertainment.


----------



## Lilly

eanderso13 those are some great gloves love em

I am not sure I was thinking maybe scarecrow of sorts 
maybe a rotting gypsy to go with my gypsyroom..kinda like that idea now
but I really don't worry about that till the day of LOL, I change my mind so often on what I am going to be 
I think I will ask the BH to be the Count


----------



## Sickie Ickie

awesome line!


----------



## Hellrazor

Im thinking I am going to be Jackie Kennedy... and hubby will be a um hmmm damaged JFK. for the halloween party anyway... I will never be able to outdo last years costume. 

I may use her as a prop this year... infact, I will probably use her as a prop!

Hubby and bro are thinking about being "fire and Ice" from Blades of Steel... pretty funny! I just dont know where we will get spandex suits for the boys...


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Hellrazor said:


> Im thinking I am going to be Jackie Kennedy... and hubby will be a um hmmm damaged JFK. for the halloween party anyway... I will never be able to outdo last years costume.
> 
> I may use her as a prop this year... infact, I will probably use her as a prop!
> 
> Hubby and bro are thinking about being "fire and Ice" from Blades of Steel... pretty funny! I just dont know where we will get spandex suits for the boys...


Oh Courtney, what a GREAT idea!!!!

There are tons of vintage "Jackie O" styled patterns on ebay. Just search "vintage patterns" or "Jackie O pattern" and you're certain to get a good variety.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

...here are some examples:

http://cgi.ebay.com/60s-3-pc-Suit-P...oryZ4161QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Butteri...oryZ4161QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-60S-MCC...oryZ4161QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-60s-M-7...oryZ4161QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Hellrazor

Actually my moms "going away" outfit when she was married was a pink suit similiar to what Jackie K wore that fateful day. I may have to ahem.. put a panel in the skirt... And she was wearing a Blue Blouse underneath. I can cut some of the material out of the outfit for the matching pillbox hat. 
and then.. just add brains... 

Im pretty excited about it. Thanks for the links to the patterns.. after I have this baby.. who knows if I will need to add a panel in the skirt or make a whole new outfit LOL


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Hellrazor said:


> Actually my moms "going away" outfit when she was married was a pink suit similiar to what Jackie K wore that fateful day. I may have to ahem.. put a panel in the skirt... And she was wearing a Blue Blouse underneath. I can cut some of the material out of the outfit for the matching pillbox hat.
> and then.. just add brains...
> 
> Im pretty excited about it. Thanks for the links to the patterns.. after I have this baby.. who knows if I will need to add a panel in the skirt or make a whole new outfit LOL


You'll be fine after the baby!!! You'll have so much fun with baby costumes and strollers! You've gotta make some sort of stroller-prop thing!

I was like the side of a house after my little guy was born, but eventually, the weight did come off. Don't worry!

Let me know if you decide to make a costume instead of using your mom's dress, even though it sounds perfect for your idea!


----------



## Cassie7

I'm not sure what I'm personally going to be/do this year. I'll probably wait until the 11th hour before deciding because it all depends on how many scareactors and helpers we have. I'll do/go where ever I'm needed.

The one thing I do know thus far is that I'll have to be a floater because I have to do the video and pic work that night. And it's always good to have a floater to play go-fer during the night (go-fer ice for the foggers, go-fer water for scareactors, go-fer what ever the boo crew needs).

Being a floater/go-fer is a fun gig though, I'm constantly busy and get to freelance booger people on the side (I mainly did this last year and liked it).  The down side though is that I'll be floating between the hardcore haunt in the back and the kiddy soft haunt up front so my makeup can't be too scary with what ever I choose.


----------



## Lilly

cassie you could do a bloody type nylon over the head thing for back and then throw a sheet over you for a ghost.for other side.maybe like a giant peanuts one with a bunch of holes cut out LOL


----------



## Aelwyn

I'm going to be a witch---Victorian inspired. Full red skirt (full bridal crinoline underneath), black and white striped stockings, black corset, black velvet "sleeves" with lacing on it, and a wicked cool hat (since I have everything else, I'm splurging on an awesome hat). I'll likely have my "familiars" with me--a fake crow, a rat, and some big furry spiders.  I might even make that "skin covered book" thingie to carry with me.


----------



## scream1973

I havent even given it a thought.. Although the wife now has many many options since we picked up a bunch of costumes from buycostumes 50% clearance item sale.

I am just workign away to get the projects completed for this first year.. I was called ambitious by some others on another list..but i think i should be able to accomplish what i want.. even if i end up cutting a few small corners this year.


----------



## Nightwing

I have wanted to do a headless Marie Antoinette costume for several years, and this is the year! DH is going as King Louis, not sure if he will be headless or not, depends on how tall he will be.


----------



## hexerei

"Frau Doctor Leichnam (corpse)" at my "Mad Scientist" themed party.....the doctor is in!


----------



## joker

I'll be a Zombie this year....sporting my newly acquired SPFX Zombie Mask.

This thing is just awesome!!


----------



## Spooky1

I'll be the werewolf for my yard on Halloween, and I'm thinking about a Devil :devil: for a friends party. For parties I prefer not to have a mask. Makes eating and drinking much easier .


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

For my haunt, I'll be an 8ft tall troll/ogre thing. For Halloween parties, I'll be a gothic Mad Hatter to compliment my fiancee's 'Malice in Horrorland' costume.


----------



## Systematic Chaos

I was wanting to be some enormous, tall critter but I'm not sure just how to pull this off. Another idea I had was taken from the movie labyrinth. If I remember the scene ( I haven't seen it in a long while ) The girl character walks up to what seems to be an innocent old women. Suddenly the upper torso of the old women folds back and it's this menacing guy. 

Yeah, I'm making no sense. I'll try and find out more. lol I sure hope it's from that movie.


----------



## bignick

I am going as Frankenstein. I hav always wanted to go as Frankenstein but i never liked the costumes till i saw the creature reacher line of costumes.

Here is what i will be this year.










I am also going to use it as a Prop Halloween night (well i am going to use myself). I have this big metal kettle that i am going to put the candy in. I will place the kettle in mylap or in between my legs while i sit on the front porchsteps. With a sign on the front of the bowl that says take one. I will sit perfectly still to look as if i am fake maybe even a sign that says please do no touch on my chest. Once a kid goes for that second piece of candy i will come to life.

That way the dog doesn't go biserk, The doorbell isn't going off all night, No one in the house gets bothered, I can keep an eye on my yard and hopefully get a few good laughs.


----------



## qtpenny

I might go as a ghoulish waiter. Watch out you might get a surprise in your soup.


----------



## englundisgod

scarecrow hopefully ill post pics after the big night, ive made a cross to stand on im a good 10-12 inches off the ground

- Aaron


----------



## scarem76

zombie


----------



## slywaka1

I thought I knew! I have prosthetic wounds from last year, and I just bought a broken fore-arm prosthetic and a knife handle to stick on my chest to make it look like I'd been stabbed in a fight, but a couple of weeks ago a local kid was stabbed and died so I don't want to go like that and offend anyone. I will still wear the wounds and broken arm, but not the knife. Not sure now if I should add something else or leave it at that.....

Ana


----------



## 2dragon

Vampire at a masquerade ball


----------



## kati_werewolf

I'm going as a werewolf !!! I got a new mask called the "howl o ween" and it's awesome... I cant wait, I already scared somebody at my college with it, lolz


----------



## Beth

A ghost!!!


----------



## spideranne

Finally decided. I'm going as a voodoo priestess/witch doctor and my husband is going to be the voodoo doll.


----------



## Samhain

I've spent several months making my vampire hunter costume, but now decided I want to go as Lorne from Angel (Buffyverse geek). Order my horns, got the paints, hopefully getting some red lenses. Just need to find a garish suit.


----------



## Lilly

*Your costume for 08 was?*

Thought I would start this thread out.
I was going to be a rotting gypsy but went as this


----------



## beelce

Mine was the mad scientist..."Morgus the Magnificent" and his assistant "Chopsley"









A friend of ours made this prop for her party


----------



## Spooky1

Here's me as the Werewolf & RoxyBlue as Thy Wicked Court Countess on Halloween










And for a party the next night (I felt a bit Devilish for the party)










A better look at Roxy's outfit (don't blame me for the blurry shot, our neighbor took this one)


----------



## YardHaunt ATOM

This year I was a Physco Ward escapee!!! 
My wife did the make up, not bad for the 1st time!!!


----------



## Hellrazor

I was Jackie Kennedy on that fateful day....


----------



## Lilly

This is Ghoulbug


----------



## Uncle Steed

Holy cow! That's creepy!


----------



## Uncle Steed

My wife and I as Beauty and the Beast:


----------

